# China tightens grip on Tibet, neighboring areas



## Gunny (Mar 17, 2008)

> MSNBC News Services
> updated 4:58 p.m. CT, Mon., March. 17, 2008
> 
> BEIJING - China vowed Monday to defend its sovereignty in Tibet as Chinese troops set up checkpoints and mobilized to quell any further uprising. A deadline for protesters in the Tibetan capital to turn themselves in passed without any apparent surrenders or arrests.
> ...



Our "most favored nation" in action.


----------



## onedomino (Mar 17, 2008)

For those interested, the website of the Tibetan Government in exile: http://tibet.com/

Political history of Tibet from the viewpoint of those opposed to the Chinese occupation of Tibet: http://www.tibet.com/WhitePaper/white1.html


----------



## bennylava (Mar 21, 2008)

Very very sad.


----------



## Munin (Dec 5, 2008)

&#8220;The Chinese government will unwaveringly protect its national sovereignty and territorial integrity&#8221;

Yeah, like they know what that means. I can't believe they actually have words for that in the chinese language (integrity)


----------



## we_ourselves (Dec 26, 2008)

It's easy to condemn China's occupation of Tibet, but remember, China invaded Tibet because Tibet is a giant plateau overlooking China on which tanks could be amassed for an invasion.  In fact, when China invaded Tibet it was facing an invading Indian Army.

Meanwhile the people who are shedding tears over the poor Tibetans have nothing to say about, say, the Kurds--the largest stateless nation in the world.


----------



## waltky (Dec 29, 2012)

China confiscatin' Tibetan TV's...

*China seizes TVs, satellite equipment in Tibetan area*
_Sat, Dec 29, 2012 - Chinese authorities have confiscated 3,000 TVs from monasteries in a heavily Tibetan part of the west of the country and dismantled satellite equipment that broadcast anti-China programs, prompted by Tibetan self-immolations in the region._


> About 94 Tibetans, including 81 this year, have set themselves on fire in protest against Chinese rule. Five self-immolations occurred in Tibetan-dominated Huangnan Prefecture in Qinghai Province, the state-run Qinghai news agency said on Thursday.  The government in Huangnan said its approach in tackling self-immolations comprised of guiding public opinion on the Dalai issue, increasing patrols and blocking outside harmful information, according to the news agency, which is managed by the Qinghai government.
> 
> At this critical moment for maintaining social stability in Huangnan Prefecture ... [we must] strengthen measures and fully fight the special battle against self-immolations, the article said.  We do not know anything about it, an official from the prefecture government said by telephone, when asked to confirm the report, before hanging up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2013)

Munin said:


> The Chinese government will unwaveringly protect its national sovereignty and territorial integrity
> 
> Yeah, like they know what that means. I can't believe they actually have words for that in the chinese language (integrity)




Are you trying to disparage all Chinese people? Wtf?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2013)

Self-immolation in Tibet: The burning issue | The Economist


----------



## Franticfrank (Jan 28, 2013)

This is really sad and needless - China will never be respected if it continues this behaviour. Statistics show that 69% of Americans are concerned by China's human rights record.  Typical Chinese government reaction by the way, this sort of abuse as well as censorship is going to come back to haunt them eventually.


----------



## waltky (Jan 13, 2014)

Chinese sabotage?...

*Shangri-La fire defence was shut off while Tibetan town burned*
_Monday 13 January 2014 ~ £800,000 system had been shut down to prevent pipes from bursting in below-freezing temperatures_


> The fire prevention system in an ancient Tibetan tourist town destroyed by a blaze on Saturday was shut off at the time, Chinese officials have said.  The system in Shangri-La  installed in 2011 at a cost of ¥8m (£800,000)  had been shut down to prevent pipes from bursting in the below-freezing temperatures, the Deqen prefecture fire brigade said.  In addition to the system's failure, the cold weather lowered water pressure in hydrants, and fire engines were unable to enter narrow streets and alleys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 13, 2014)

we_ourselves said:


> It's easy to condemn China's occupation of Tibet, but remember, China invaded Tibet because Tibet is a giant plateau overlooking China on which tanks could be amassed for an invasion.  In fact, when China invaded Tibet it was facing an invading Indian Army.
> 
> Meanwhile the people who are shedding tears over the poor Tibetans have nothing to say about, say, the Kurds--the largest stateless nation in the world.



China first invaded Tibet, that was in 1950. After consolidating its gain on Tibet, China attacked India in 1962. There was no invading Indian army. On the contrary, India at that time was scaling down its armed forces.


----------



## SalaamAkir (Jan 14, 2014)

China has ALWAYS been an aggressor throughout history. I truly hope Tibet will be free one day, but who knows?


----------



## SalaamAkir (Jan 14, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Munin said:
> 
> 
> > &#8220;The Chinese government will unwaveringly protect its national sovereignty and territorial integrity&#8221;
> ...



Well, what do you think? _Should_ Tibet be an independent nation, or should it remain part of China? I know where I stand, but I think there's a strong argument to be made for both sides.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 14, 2014)

SalaamAkir said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Munin said:
> ...





How are those questions related to the question quoted above t_hat I was asking to someone else_?


----------

